# Kill the poster above you (Superhero)



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

basically kill the person above you with something that sounds superheroish


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 4, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> basically kill the person above you with something that sounds superheroish


Sorry... But you asked for this...

*hesitantly kills you*

Well, my job here is done... But at what cost? Another life? I guess not everyone can be saved, no matter how hard you want to help them.

(Tried my best and this is what my brain came up with. Hope I did alright)


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 4, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Sorry... But you asked for this...
> 
> *hesitantly kills you*
> 
> ...


"You just had to try that" *puts several rounds in you*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 4, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "You just had to try that" *puts several rounds in you*


Well that's not very heroic. *stab*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 4, 2022)

Punisher... *smashes head into mirror*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 4, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Punisher... *smashes head into mirror*


Oh. I guess I'm dead. Oh the humanity.

Haha! *shots you in the head*


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 4, 2022)

Tramples you


----------

